# receiver heat build up



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

i am looking at the Onkyo HT-RC260 2nd zone powered receiver. its a budget minded receiver which has the features i need. my wood cabinet i would house it in has about two inches above it to the bottom of the shelf above it and about seven inches to each side wall. the back is pretty much closed off and the front has two glass doors which i could leave open while playing the unit if you recommend but they look better closed. i think i had a heat issue with my previous receiver of 20 years in the same cabinet,the amp failed. is this too small of an area to house a unit like this because of heat build up? i have been trying to dig deeper into the specs online of this unit but havent found anything from the manufacturer about clearance specs...my current receiver is an old stopgap which a i took the top cover off and have a small computer housing fan running inside the chassis and its been fine. are there any other tricks for cooling a unit ? thank you , paul


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

Sounds like a bad choice of enclosure. I would make a 4" diameter hole or bigger near the bottom of the back and another opening at the top of the back wall and mount a computer fan there. This would exhaust the heat at the top.


----------



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

i found some information at onkyos website about clearences for this unit .here it is..... Leave 20 cm (8") of free space at the top and sides and 10 cm (4") at the rear. The rear edge of the shelf or board above the apparatus shall be set 10 cm (4") away from the rear panel or wall, creating a flue-like gap for warm air to escape..i cannot meet the 8 inch space at the top in my current cabinet, so any advise on other possible solutions. i could open up the back of the cabinet as much as possible but thats not giving me the needed room on top of the unit.i do have that 4 inch computer fan that i could create air flow with but wonder about proper placement.


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Especially with Onkyo's, I would not even think about placing the unit in a Enclosed Rack. While the Triple Stage Inverted Darlington Circuitry provides more power than the vast majority of AVR's priced at or near the comparable Onkyo Model, the Design runs hot. Couple the fact that the HDMI Board also runs hot and you have a recipe for disaster if placing it in an Enclosed Space.

Personally, I dragged out a 12 year old Bell O'getti TV Stand and placed my TX-NR3007 where the TV is meant to be and do not even use the Amplifiers in the 3007 and still ran into issues. I would recommend rethinking your positioning of the AVR. 
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for that advise , i will take it to heart and try to come up with a solution or a different placement,or if i must i will find a receiver that is known for running cooler ,and will be ok with those clearences that i have in my cabinet


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

Hello,
Welcome to HTS as well. Do not be too scared off by Onkyo as they provide stellar value. Also, a Fan really can make a huge difference. I tend to err on the side of over caution when it comes to Clearance. To be honest before I dragged out the Bell O'getti Stand, I once had an even hotter running TX-SR875 in a BDI Depoy Max Stand with such little clearance that I had to remove the Feet to make it fit and used it for a year with absolutely zero issues.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## Theresa (Aug 23, 2010)

For placement of the fan, it would mount to the uppermost top of the back, mounted in a hole. Near the bottom of the back there should be more holes. I would use a hole saw to make the holes.
It will draw air in from the bottom and the hot air out the top. For a power supply a 12 volt wall wart with the plug removed could be used.


----------



## TypeA (Aug 14, 2010)

Just one other input, I wouldnt put any receiver in a enclosed rack like youre considering. I have a open rack currently under construction but I will still use my out-board cooling when the receiver has its own shelf and nothing stacked on top of it, the onkyo is by far the hottest-running piece of gear Ive ever owned....


----------



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

thanks for all the input so far , what about removing and leaving the cover off the unit in combination with a fan. i dont have any small children around for the shock risk and i am in my late 40's and very rarely turn the volume up that loud.i know the cover provides something for sound stability ???and i probably risk voiding my warrenty doing so but its an option. i just dont have a place to set this unit outside of the cabinet in my living room that would not cause my wife to say (for the millionth time)- what the H are you doing? or do you have another brand receiver with the powered 2nd zone that might run cooler?


----------



## Jungle Jack (Jul 28, 2009)

pberm1962 said:


> thanks for all the input so far , what about removing and leaving the cover off the unit in combination with a fan. i dont have any small children around for the shock risk and i am in my late 40's and very rarely turn the volume up that loud.i know the cover provides something for sound stability ???and i probably risk voiding my warrenty doing so but its an option. i just dont have a place to set this unit outside of the cabinet in my living room that would not cause my wife to say (for the millionth time)- what the H are you doing? or do you have another brand receiver with the powered 2nd zone that might run cooler?


Hello,
I think that would be somewhat counterproductive as the accumulation of Dust would be acute. Moreover, if you take the Cover off the AVR, the Warranty no longer is in effect.
Cheers,
JJ


----------



## pberm1962 (Nov 11, 2010)

oh i forgot:help about dust ,,yeah that would just accumulate and cause its own heat


----------

